# First lady at 10 Million in Taxpayer Money On Vacations!



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Keep working harder people! The first lady needs your tax dollars. 10 Million over the last *YEAR*!
Michelle Obama accused of spending $10m in public money on vacations | Mail Online
The Obamas' summer break in Martha's Vineyard has already been branded a PR disaster after the couple arrived four hours apart on separate government jets.

But according to new reports, this is the least of their extravagances.

White House sources today claimed that the First Lady has spent $10million of U.S. taxpayers' money on vacations alone in the past year.

Branding her 'disgusting' and 'a vacation junkie', they say the 47-year-old mother-of-two has been* indulging in five-star hotels, where she splashes out on expensive massages and alcohol.
*
The 'top source' told the National Enquirer: 'It's disgusting. Michelle is taking advantage of her privileged position while the most hardworking Americans can barely afford a week or two off work.

'When it's all added up, she's spent more than $10million in taxpayers' money on her vacations.'

The First Lady is believed to have taken 42 days of holiday in the past year, including a* $375,000 break in Spain and a four-day ski trip to Vail, Colorado, where she spent $2,000 a night on a suite at the Sebastian hotel.*

And the first family's nine-day stay in Martha's Vineyard is also proving costly, with rental of the Blue Heron Farm property alone costing an estimated *$50,000 a week*.

The source continued: 'Michelle also enjoys drinking expensive booze during her trips. *She favours martinis with top-shelf vodka and has a taste for rich sparking wines.*

'The vacations are totally Michelle's idea. She's like a junkie. She can't schedule enough getaways, and she lives from one to the next - all the while sticking it to hardworking Americans.'
:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It's sad that these kind of stories are only covered by the British media or so called "right wing" media here.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

If you don't want to read about lies you seek the media outside the US!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

but at least now she can finally feel "proud" about this country.

the bennies are killer ! :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*On the Vineyard, Obama fever is no longer raging*

VINEYARD HAVEN - When President Obama took his first trip to Martha's Vineyard after taking office, the excitement among locals here was palpable, from the signs of support strung across shop windows and front porches to a full-page newspaper ad taken out by 125 Vineyard grandmothers in support of his health care plan.
This week, with the jobless rate stuck above 9 percent and the president's nationwide approval rating at its lowest level, the Vineyard's broad allegiance shows cracks, leaving some islanders with a more textured, even tormented feeling about the president.
"I just have to say I feel really uncomfortable, because I love loving him,'' said Leslie Pearlson, a real estate broker on the island.

On the Vineyard, Obama fever is no longer raging - The Boston Globe


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> "I just have to say I feel really uncomfortable, because I love loving him,'' said Leslie Pearlson, a real estate broker on the island.


You ' love' loving him? What a complete and total douche you are. You probably take kool-aid enemas while you read huffington post on your titanium macbook.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

She is nothing but a duchebag cunt that can well afford to pay for her own vacations.

Yes newspaper lurkers you can quote me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

5-0 said:


> You ' love' loving him? What a complete and total douche you are. You probably take kool-aid enemas while you read huffington post on your titanium macbook.


It's reached the point that Obama supporters are now like perpetually abused domestic violence victims......they "love" their abuser, in the face of monumental and overwhelming evidence they should kick them to the curb.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

I had to go watch 'Gipper' videos on YouTube before this thread made my head explode.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

5-0 said:


> I had to go watch 'Gipper' videos on YouTube before this thread made my head explode.


This may help;

President Reagan's Address to the Nation on U.S. Air Strike against Libya - 4/14/86 - YouTube


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That's how a REAL president acts. I hope your right Delta, that this FOOL of a president we have now gets 86'd at the next election. He's an embarrassment.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sad part is neither her nor her husband feel any guilt about spending our money for their selfish vacation.

I just don't get it. If I have a "day off" and I choose to do a road job detail, I am a bad guy for supposedly wasting taxpayer money (which by the way is being payed by the contractor unless the municipality requests the detail) Meanwhile I show up to the detail direct traffic, perhaps issue a citation, and perform a necessary function to ensure safety of a site. 

On the other hand the Obama can take several days off, do no work, and really waste tax payer money. However unlike me, little to no attention is paid too how much he has wasted but instead that his daughter was happy he took her to the beach.

I can understand the need to take a break once and a great while but this guy does it constantly and it is not cheap!!!!


Makes me want to puke.


----------

